# Pier & Bait



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help, but those websites, and the ones I've looked at aren't very clear as to what I can catch for bait at a pier, or the means of going about it. Should I stick with a sabiki rig, or should I use a cast net, and is there any prefered rigging to use when fishing with the live bait?
Three-way, free-lining, etc? 
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these
Live bait fishing: http://www.jerrylabella.com/live_bait_lessons.htm 
Catching It: http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp 
What it might look like: http://www.shrimpin.com/bait_fish_identification.htm 
Pier Fishing: http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp 
Rigs: http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html 

Bait you are going to have look for I am the lazy type and I am the bait shops best costomer depending on what I am targeting.
You should use the sabiki to try and catch some bait fish or go over to the Indian or Banana rivers to catch some bait fish there with a cast net. There may not be any bait fish at the pier? Dont have my crystal ball working.  
Hope it helps

T<----->Lines 
Kozlow


----------

